# Munitorum Armour Containers and new bases?



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

So either real or a very good hoax from ebay:



















The ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/warhammer-40k-/201589860415?hash=item2eefb1283f:g:Vb8AAOSwH6lXQs57

EDIT:
Oh, and it looks like new bases are on the way too:









EDIT 2: So the containers are real:









Also there is more coming too:











> New bases:
> Sector Imperialis: 32mm Round Bases (60) 26€
> Sector Imperialis: Large Base Detail Kit 26€
> Sector Imperialis: 25mm and 40mm Round Bases (40+20) 26€ (Including 32 skulls for basing)
> ...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The bases are cool. The armored containers... meh.

Edit: hold the fudge up; how did I miss gemstone effects? Does that mean I won't have to make myself look like and ass while trying to paint all the little stones on my SWs?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

armoured containers, improvised bunkers more like


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

> Citadel Technical: Soulstone Blue 3.30€ (If painted over bright metallic colours, should create a gemstone-effect)
> Citadel Technical: Spiritstone Red 3.30€
> Citadel Technical: Waystone Green 3.30€


Oh HELL YES! Gemstone effects, at last!


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It just occurred to me that, after spending several years loading and unloading containers in my early 20's, that octagonal shape absolutely kills viable storage of crates. Just murders it.

Good thing I don't play this game for its realism! :laugh: I really hope these are reasonably priced and sized (they look about 2.5" square, but how long y'figure?). Looks like you could hide a decent sized tank behind them, plus they'd be great in a loading bay area of a Zone Mortalis board.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Or you could take a soda can and box out the ends with pieces of sprue for about 1/200th of the cost


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ you can also make you own bases, or even sculpt your own models. Who needs GW for anything? :laugh:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Very true 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

All that basing has my attention. Looking forward to seeing the details about that. The boxes, not likely to be my thing, but its good that they exist.

The paints, oh yest the glowing. Those are getting bought up right away. Sweet power weapons and plasma weapons coming right up. They might work good for eye lenses too. The layer paints might be renames of existing paints. Not sure how the glosses are going to work.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I wonder if they'll extend the gem stone paints to include other colours like yellow and purple. Still Ill be getting one of each to try them out.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

> An industry insider tells Spikey Bits that this new kit was to retail for $33, and will indeed have rules. It will also contain the following components :
> 
> 
> 3 Armored Containers
> ...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Not horribly priced for what you get. Very nice.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I want that blue gem stone paint for my Necron army. Such shine.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone seen any pictures of th gemstone paints in action yet? I'm curious what they look like when applied. Anyway here's a sprue'pic and the container rules for anyone interested.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I've seen pics of the gemstone paints over silver and it looks pretty ace. Forgive my lack of evidence, still getting used to the new interface on mobile.

These new paints have great potential.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Found this. This is gonna be great for my space marine eye lenses as well as the little blood drops and diamonds on my blood angels and space wolves respectively.

Edit: I really wished they had yellow though.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)




----------

